# small enging Wacker tamper Bs250 I



## gerald9 (Feb 18, 2011)

new guy in town , don"t know what i am doing , but here I go,
My problem need help with a wacker tamper ( Bs 250 i) starts run a few minutes then jumps eratically then stops stop jumping help"""""


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Tamper stops jumping, but engine keeps running????


----------

